# JKI's Japanese Minimalism meets Arkansas' Redneck Simplicity....



## Zwiefel (Apr 27, 2013)

A very good friend of mine here in Central Arkansas is having his 50th birthday today so I wanted to get him a nice BDay Gift. After a bit of digging I found an inexpensive, good starter knife for him. This morning I was wondering how I wanted to wrap it for presentation. My friend is a very handy fellow and does the upkeep on 30+ rental properties in the Little Rock area so I wanted to do something to reflect that.

I decided to use some used--errr, I mean previously owned--coarse brown paper, a sharpie, a single piece of actual duct tape (the aluminum kind used for actually sealing ducts), and tried to follow the pattern that Sara uses so beautifully when shipping new toys to all of us from JKI. I didn't have a logo to put on the tape, so I used the sharpie to make a stick-figure representation of my friend.

I'm sorry Sara, I'm going to have to do a few more of these to get anywhere near the artistry and precision you show with every package. Probably my best wrapping job ever though  

So, here's my sloppy attempt to replicate JKI with a Southern twist:


----------



## JBroida (Apr 27, 2013)

one of these days, i need to take a picture of my wrapping job so you guys can all feel better about yourselves


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 27, 2013)

JBroida said:


> one of these days, i need to take a picture of my wrapping job so you guys can all feel better about yourselves



... Or a video of Sara demonstrating how she does the wrapping 

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 27, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> ... Or a video of Sara demonstrating how she does the wrapping
> 
> Stefan



lus1:


----------



## JBroida (Apr 27, 2013)

lol... lets see... she's pretty shy for video


----------



## maxim (Apr 28, 2013)

Ohh that one is much better then my wrapping :O



Zwiefel said:


> A very good friend of mine here in Central Arkansas is having his 50th birthday today so I wanted to get him a nice BDay Gift. After a bit of digging I found an inexpensive, good starter knife for him. This morning I was wondering how I wanted to wrap it for presentation. My friend is a very handy fellow and does the upkeep on 30+ rental properties in the Little Rock area so I wanted to do something to reflect that.
> 
> I decided to use some used--errr, I mean previously owned--coarse brown paper, a sharpie, a single piece of actual duct tape (the aluminum kind used for actually sealing ducts), and tried to follow the pattern that Sara uses so beautifully when shipping new toys to all of us from JKI. I didn't have a logo to put on the tape, so I used the sharpie to make a stick-figure representation of my friend.
> 
> ...


----------

